# gto styling



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

whats with all the reviews about the GTO Styling? "boring, ugly, a grand prix that ate a bunch of cheeseburgers?"

Personaly, i cant see why the world cant see how sick the gtos styling is.
The front is just sick, the back is probably one of the most sleekest, casual, and sporty all mixed into one combinations youll ever find. 
The only thing i can see, is maybe a direct side shot, were the side just looks kind of blah, but the side from either the front corner, or the back corner, is the best shot of the entire car, it shows how sweet its stance is.

I mean look at the styling of other cars 

my moms cars an 02 z28 and when parked side by side, the camaro looks like its the one that needs styling help, and i seen no bad reviews on the camaros styling.

and dont get me started on how clutterd the side of a new mustang gt looks and how much worse could they have made that ass end look? front looks ok


So either i have horrible taste, suck as a man, and should have followed the rest of the world and purchased a mustang, or there all mustang lovers in disguise pissed off cuz this car is just so much sicker :cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

:agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The front end of the mousetang is o.k. if you don't mind the fact that it limits the speed of the vehicle and not a governor.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I think alot of it is the image of a pontiac muscle car that people are used to. Look at what the GTO replaced, the Trans Am, one of the wildest looking pony cars ever. Not everyone liked it but that is what they are used to seeing from Pontiac. If you replaced the Pontiac emblem on the GTO with a BMW emblem then all the bad reviews would turn to praise. Everyone expects a muscle car to have a wild flashy body style that high school boys will droul over and have posters of on there walls. What we got with the GTO was a "mature adults" muscle car and it through the loyalist for a loop. I'm not going to let some magazines lowered expectations interfere with me enjoying an excellent car. 

I tell the critics that this is a car made to go fast, not look fast. Its build around the driver not the spectator.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

stucker said:


> Its build around the driver not the spectator.


:agree Well said. I've always thought the outside of these cars is just as attractive as what's under their hoods.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

stucker said:


> I think alot of it is the image of a pontiac muscle car that people are used to. Look at what the GTO replaced, the Trans Am, one of the wildest looking pony cars ever. Not everyone liked it but that is what they are used to seeing from Pontiac. If you replaced the Pontiac emblem on the GTO with a BMW emblem then all the bad reviews would turn to praise. Everyone expects a muscle car to have a wild flashy body style that high school boys will droul over and have posters of on there walls. What we got with the GTO was a "mature adults" muscle car and it through the loyalist for a loop. I'm not going to let some magazines lowered expectations interfere with me enjoying an excellent car.
> 
> I tell the critics that this is a car made to go fast, not look fast. Its build around the driver not the spectator.


I pretty much agree. I also think if they had done the hood scoop thing at the beginning, it would have negated a little of that criticism. I know some people don't like the scoops, but I really do, and they are the 2nd reason I didn't buy an '04- - First reason was of course the LS2 engine.


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

I Really Like The Styling. I Think That It Falls Right In Line With What The GTO Was Back In The Mid Sixty's. Just About Everytime I Stop To Get Gas I Get People Coming Over To Talk And Ask Questions. The Biggest Question I Seem To Get Is "Is That Thing Really As Bad To The Bone As I Have Heard?" My Reply "Oh Yea It Is!!!!"


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Having driven conservative styling of European cars for 25 years, the GTO's styling is what drew me to it. It doesn't scream "LOOK AT ME!!!".

I'd rather the car's performance speak for itself. A wolf in sheep's clothing...

Jim M


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

My friend told me that the GTO looks more like a business mans sports car and not a school boy racer. All I have to say is that is why I love it.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*Ferrari Modena Look*








What you think?


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice! Those rims are great! Where did you get them? The would look great on my PBM 04.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love the front of the GTO from about the doors foward but the rear 1/4 needs attention in my opinion


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

MAXAMOOSE said:


> I Really Like The Styling. I Think That It Falls Right In Line With What The GTO Was Back In The Mid Sixty's. Just About Everytime I Stop To Get Gas I Get People Coming Over To Talk And Ask Questions. The Biggest Question I Seem To Get Is "Is That Thing Really As Bad To The Bone As I Have Heard?" My Reply "Oh Yea It Is!!!!"


 :agree


----------



## SSTEVEN94 (Dec 29, 2005)

All I can say is look at the praised
Scion X Crappers and everything they make
Honda Fit? Ridgeline? Complete piles of garbage
The wannabe sports cars Nissan maxipad, and altima pile of garbage? 260 horsepower? Welcome to 1994. Same goes for the new camary.
The new Wimpala SS Screams toyota camary... It disgusted me when I saw it at the chevy vette fest. (Yes there was one there with the rest of the b-bodys.) Hanging badges on that pile of puke... what a disgrace to my 1994 impala ss, And our grandfathers oldschool impala ss.
The GTO is one sick ride. I think the best part is seat four and destroy any C-5 vette that pulls beside you. When people tell me they don't like the way it looks, I tell them I don't like the way they look.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

stucker said:


> I think alot of it is the image of a pontiac muscle car that people are used to. Look at what the GTO replaced, the Trans Am, one of the wildest looking pony cars ever. Not everyone liked it but that is what they are used to seeing from Pontiac. If you replaced the Pontiac emblem on the GTO with a BMW emblem then all the bad reviews would turn to praise. Everyone expects a muscle car to have a wild flashy body style that high school boys will droul over and have posters of on there walls. What we got with the GTO was a "mature adults" muscle car and it through the loyalist for a loop. I'm not going to let some magazines lowered expectations interfere with me enjoying an excellent car.
> 
> I tell the critics that this is a car made to go fast, not look fast. Its build around the driver not the spectator.


I agree very much with what you say, Stucker. Some other people also made comments that are very on target.

The GTO in the 60s was a family car with a higher power engine thrown into it. Though I wasn't around then, and therefore cannot judge the styling (pretty much all 60s cars look cool to me, but at the time of course some of the cars would have looked boring and mundane), but comparing the first styles of GTO against other cars of the time, it does seem to have possibly a tamer body style.

Also, the GTO seems to get classified sometimes as a muscle car, sometimes as a GT car. It is not a pony car or boy-racer. Looking at GT cars--well I'm not very good with this classification, but I think the BMW M3 and the BMW 5-series and up could be classified as GT cars (? I think, correct me if I'm wrong). Also some Mercedes. The Mercury Marauder might have been. Basically the GT cars are higher priced, more "boring" looking vehicles. The Mustang GT, Subaru Sti and other performance cars are not actually GT cars from what I gather.

I agree that if the hood scoops would have been on the GTO from the beginning, it would have gotten better reviews. It seems like once a car model or manufacturer gets a certain stigma, it is really hard to break that.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

SSTEVEN94 said:


> When people tell me they don't like the way it looks, I tell them I don't like the way they look.



^^thats great  ima use that one

Ive never personaly been told to my face my car looks like ass.
But the reviews bug me, and if you goto any mustang board (as expected)
they just rag on the styling. as far as the pontiac thing goes, i feel that the gto
is as good looking as the trans-am is. The trans am has a sick sick front end, and and pretty good looking side, but the read end = horrible in my opinion, i just dont like the rear end at all, not even a little bit. Only thing on the gto i feel is on the plain side, is the side of the car, doesnt have like the inverted doors that like the stangs do, and like the vents on the side like m3s do, its just doors and fenders with a curve to em... i love the rear end, so many cars are ruined by how the rear end looks.... Is there any aftermarket kits that may boost up the side a little bit? i wouldnt touch the front or the rear end, accept maybe purchase the 06 taillights.. anyone got a price on the 06 taillights?


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

*looks underrated*

the looks are way underrated. the front looks very aggressive, most cars move to the right when i come up behind them in the left lane. the rear looks bad ass i like the way the bumper goes inward from the middle of the car to the bottom. i like the very lower moulding (spoiler?) that runs along the bottom on the left and right side of the car-just the other day i noticed how this moulding transgresses inwards giving it a nice aero look from front fender to rear quarters. also the roof lines rubber mouldings, gives it a nice look.when i wash my car i get up close and find a new angle that looks cool.the looks of the hood while driving- the scoops are a nice touch imho.

2006 ibm a6 gto:cool


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

SSTEVEN94 said:


> I think the best part is seat four and destroy any C-5 vette that pulls beside you.


Me thinks you are a little TOO proud of your GTO. You did get the part about the 4 seats correct!


 Roper


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like when I drive by a group of boys 10-15 years young..... they stop and look at the car as I drive past.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

nah the best part is little kids, drove by a pack of em earlier this week they all ran into each other on there bikes, it was a great scene


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

NT91 said:


> I like when I drive by a group of boys 10-15 years young..... they stop and look at the car as I drive past.





Sporaclic said:


> nah the best part is little kids, drove by a pack of em earlier this week they all ran into each other on there bikes, it was a great scene



I have you agree with you guys about the youngsters... For some reason they know whats goin' on with these cars... I actually get way more "looks" from kids when I am in the GTO (of course it's RED) versus the Z06 (it's black kind of looks like a batmobile)


Roper


----------

